# Tung oil over nitrocellulose lacquer



## tgenza (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello, I'm refinishing part of a guitar body (basswood) an got a little more tung oil on the already finished part (nitrocellulose lacquer) that I wanted to. Will this be a problem? Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

tgenza said:


> Hello, I'm refinishing part of a guitar body (basswood) an got a little more tung oil on the already finished part (nitrocellulose lacquer) that I wanted to. Will this be a problem? Thanks


Not likely...it should just wipe right off.












 







.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i dont understand the " more than i wanted to " if you put an oil finish on the lacquer, that will do nothing, finishes with oil in the are made to penitrate, the lacquer with prevent that.

+1 on the c-man should just wipe off.


----------



## tgenza (Jul 26, 2011)

Roger that on the "more than I wanted to". More like I didn't want to at at all. Poor choice of words. Many humble apologies.


----------

